# First post



## james_h3 (Sep 13, 2010)

First post here. I am looking forward to gaining new information primarily regarding effective supplements available. Worried about wasting my money on things that are nothing more than hype.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*james_h3* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome bro and good choice 

There are def some real gears to be had here 

its a great site with lots of knowledgeable dudes

If you get a chance come check out my log, link is in my signature always happy to have another bro along for the ride


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 14, 2010)

welcome, you'll find very good info here and reliable sources.


----------

